# Will soon finish coding program - should I take CPC exam first to improve job chances



## iamacoder (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone have any advice for Iowa gal? will complete my coding training in Dec, and get my official community college coding certificate, and am just now being told by my instructor that getting a job in coding right away isn't realistic, said that I should just take a hospital billing or clerical job, and hopefully that will lead to a coding position.  Should I attempt the CPC exam as soon as I complete my training, then look for a job as a CPC-A?  Would that help my chances?  Any help is much appreciated!  Thanx!


----------



## SLHicks (Nov 12, 2010)

I think that taking the test as soon as you can is beneficial.  Also you will still need 2 years of experience to remove the A from your CPC-A credentials once you do pass.  Also getting a coding job without any credentials is not likely.  You will need to start with anything you can in the medical office such as posting payments, medical records, collections...and work your way into the other positions.

Best of luck to you,
Stephanie Woods  CPC, CPC-H


----------



## mwarmke (Nov 13, 2010)

I think taking the CPC-A exam is a good idea. Also joining your local chapter. Keeping
up with your CEU's to prove that you are staying on top of the coding world.  I started
out as a Precertification/Referral Clerk. Plus did some coding of denials until I  was hired when a coder in our organization left.


----------



## ollielooya (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, by all means do so....And visit/join your local chapter and get involved.  Make yourself visible and available.  It may be a little awkward at first especially if you don't know anyone, but you'll be so glad that you did.  And hopefully, you'll not have to travel far to attend.  ---Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC Everett WA


----------

